# In Search of Parts Supplier



## LGrove13 (8 mo ago)

I made a decent stave probably 20 years ago, and recall ordering the fittings, pics attached, from a website I can no longer find. I want to make a new stave using parts that are similar or identical, if possible. I don't want to destroy the old stave and re-use its fittings. As you'll see, they're well-worn anyway.

I'm specifically looking for a brass coupler or joint with an internal threaded tube and boIt, a brass end that accomodates a steel ice spike, and a rubber foot that screws into place over the steel spike. Everything I have described in this paragraph is pictured.

I also recall the website selling what was essentially a giant pencil sharpener for uniformly tapering the end of staves to fit the brass end-caps. I was too cheap to buy the tool years ago, but desperately want to buy one now.

Can anyone point me to the website or websites where the things I have described can be found?

Very humbly yours,

a recalcitrant cheapskate


----------



## LGrove13 (8 mo ago)

Now that I think of it, it was probably only 10 years ago when I added the sought accessories to the stave. That makes way more sense from an internet history perspective, and will hopefully make it easier for someone to help me find the site again (or at least sites selling the same parts).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

LGrove13 said:


> Now that I think of it, it was probably only 10 years ago when I added the sought accessories to the stave. That makes way more sense from an internet history perspective, and will hopefully make it easier for someone to help me find the site again (or at least sites selling the same parts).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi and welcome to the forum LGcrove13. Treeline USA has those i brass and chrome. Good supplier always helpful.
https://treelineusa.com/medium-brass-combo-cane-and-walking-stick-tip/


----------



## LGrove13 (8 mo ago)

Thank you very much. They had everything I wanted except for the giant pencil sharpener-type tool. They may have discontinued it. I think a 1" tenon shaper tool will suit my needs--even that's expensive, though. Alas, someday I'll have the money and free space for a lathe.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

LGrove13 said:


> Thank you very much. They had everything I wanted except for the giant pencil sharpener-type tool. They may have discontinued it. I think a 1" tenon shaper tool will suit my needs--even that's expensive, though. Alas, someday I'll have the money and free space for a lathe.


When I am putting one of those tips on a stick. I measure the base of the tip then using a compass I mark a circle centered on the bottom of the stick. I mark the hight of the tip and mark around the stick and use a sanding block to creat the cone. Gives me more control over how it fits. I find that the tenon cutters are just not that dependable for fitting the tip.


----------

